# Is she dead Jim? 2004 N.Sentra 1.8S



## SkinnyFatty (Oct 2, 2017)

Ok, Ive been working on this authentic turd on and off when I get money or time or both. She was my first bought car when I got her in 08 with 46k miles.
Since then Ive had the tran pan seal replaced and a new AC, new coil packs, new injectors, new Crank and Cam posit sensors, new tranny drop down resistor. 

Issue:
Rough idle, hard start. Cant accelerate, feels like its just giving up.

Had a tech do a vacuum check and he claimed theres a vacuum issue, didnt specify high/low. He thinks its a pickled catalytic converter.
Ive replaced both upper and lower intake gaskets, replaced PCV. No progess. Replaced computer, nothing different other than my codes arent showing anymore unless they are new faults. Compression test showed no issues but the car does have a small headgasket leak but its to the outside....no fluids in exhaust, oil and no oil in radiator and no bubbling. 
At wits end with this pile of junk, now its down to scrapping it just so I dont have to look at it anymore but I know the car has a lot more life in it as its only at 130k miles. 
Car just tits up when I hit a rumble bar on side of road, just died and refused to start and when it did it threw misfire codes and couldnt go faster than 25mph, ran like crap with symptoms described above.
Havent replaced MAF or Fuel Pump yet.

Codes at time of fail:
Misfire - Cylinder 1 and 3, new packs and plugs alleviated this.
Evap Can Stuck Open -Meh...
Crankshaft and Cam Posit fail...replaced both and these codes went away.
P1446: Cat system fail? i think, i remember seeing this but not sure if its right code.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P1446 is an Evap system vent control valve code, which is likely a sticking vent control valve on the evap canister. It won't cause your misfire, however. 

Since you had coil pack and cam/crank position sensors, there's a possibility that the upstream converter could be clogged. An exhaust back pressure tester can confirm a clogged or restricted exhaust; it'll thread into one of the front oxygen sensor bungs. Fuel pressure can be tested to confirm if it's within spec (50 PSI, if I remember correctly) using a fuel pressure test gauge. You may be able to find one or both of these tools in a loaner program at your local Autozone or similar parts store. 

Only want to properly check for a blown head gasket (internal) if you don't have the "usual clues" is either by a cylinder leakdown test or by chemical analysis of the coolant (high hydrocarbons would be a giveaway). An exhaust gas analyzer like they use at state inspections could also pickup high hydrocarbon levels and be helpful if you can find a shop that has one.


----------

